# HOW successful is a membrane sweep?



## DueMarch2nd

I have been googling and I cant find an actual answer. Does anyone know how successful sweeps are? Like a percentage or something?:shrug:

I will be 40+1 when they do mine *hopefully* She said IF my cervix is favourable.... what does that even mean?:shrug:

Stories of experience are welcome :flower:

This is the 2nd thread ive started in like 2 minutes :haha:


----------



## julchen_79

Hey DM2, I have no statistics for you but was told they only do them like you say when someone's cervix is favorable and even then there is only a chance of it working. But they say IF it does work then it usually gets things going within 24-48hrs. I believe favorable means that your cervix is not posterior anymore and has considerably begun to soften and dilate a bit so that they can get in there (TMI) to do the sweep. I was checked twice for a sweep but I am not even close to being favorable yet. Good luck to you next week !!


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

I had 1 at 41+1 and I pretty much started getting pains within the next 24hours although it was only slow labour. I had Morgan 2 days later. I no a few girls that it's not worked for others it's worked a treat!!!!


----------



## Isobelhh

I was told it works in 3/10 cases yesterday by midwife and am due to have one next week.


----------



## lynnikins

it depends who does the sweep and how favorable you are , i had 3 sweeps before slow labour started with ds, my opinion is that it helped me avoid induction with him


----------



## bigbloomerz

I have mine booked in with the consultant next wednesday, so im hoping my cervix is favourable too! Obviously would like her to arrive before then but least I know will be attempting something to get her out next week lol.

Heres some info I found on it from babycentre.co.uk....


Membrane sweeping is done by your midwife or doctor. While internally examining you, she will simply "sweep" a finger around your cervix (neck of your womb). The aim is to separate the membranes around your baby from your cervix. This releases hormones called prostaglandins, which may kick-start your labour. 

A membrane sweep increases the likelihood that labour will start within 48 hours. It has a higher chance of working if your cervix is already softening and preparing for labour. It does not increase the risk of infection to either you or your baby. 

A membrane sweep can be uncomfortable as the cervix is often difficult to reach before labour begins. Some women find the procedure painful so you may want to try out your breathing techniques to help your relax while it's being done. There may also be some slight "spotting" of blood and irregular contractions immediately afterwards.


----------



## ricschick

i had one with baby no 2 and immediately started having period like pains which continued but went into proper labour the following day. favourable is when they can reach the cervix and its has softened (i think) lol.....i had a sweep with baby no3 but i wasnt favourable and was told i still had atleast a week and my waters brooke that evening lol xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

bigbloomerz said:


> I have mine booked in with the consultant next wednesday, so im hoping my cervix is favourable too! Obviously would like her to arrive before then but least I know will be attempting something to get her out next week lol.
> 
> Heres some info I found on it from babycentre.co.uk....
> 
> 
> Membrane sweeping is done by your midwife or doctor. While internally examining you, she will simply "sweep" a finger around your cervix (neck of your womb). The aim is to separate the membranes around your baby from your cervix. This releases hormones called prostaglandins, which may kick-start your labour.
> 
> A membrane sweep increases the likelihood that labour will start within 48 hours. It has a higher chance of working if your cervix is already softening and preparing for labour. It does not increase the risk of infection to either you or your baby.
> 
> A membrane sweep can be uncomfortable as the cervix is often difficult to reach before labour begins. Some women find the procedure painful so you may want to try out your breathing techniques to help your relax while it's being done. There may also be some slight "spotting" of blood and irregular contractions immediately afterwards.

Well next wednesday we will both be in the same position! Literally :haha: Good Luck with yours, I hope they work for us


----------



## bigbloomerz

Lol Legs akimbo! x


----------



## xpinkpandax

I had my sweep done at 39+5 went into labour early hours on my due date :thumbup:

My friend had a sweep earlier than me and started gettin pains that day but she didn't have LO until 3 or 4 days later, think it affects ppl in different ways x


----------



## elainegee

with my first child i had one at 39+5 and it worked straight away, contractions began almost 10 mins afterward. Before the sweep they said i was around 1cm and favorable x good luck x


----------



## R8ch

Hi 
no statistics, but I can give you my experience. This happened last week:
Monday (41 weeks) had a sweep #1 at 2.30pm- I was 1cm and favourable (cervix nice and stretchy and low)
Wednesday (41 +2) evening -had irregular contractions (every 6-10 minutes) for several hours through the night that had stopped by morning.
Thursday (41 +3) sweep #2 at 11.30am - I was 3cm dilated and obviously favourable! Contractions began at 12 and were regular by 1pm

Went to the birthing centre at 4.30pm later that day and I was 7cm dilated. Harriet was born the early hours of Friday morning (took a little while to come out as she couldn't get into position - probably because she had her hand by her head!).

A sweep won't work until your body is ready and I truly believe if I had had a sweep any earlier it wouldn't have worked and would have been a waste of time. Incidentally, as I was really favourable the sweeps didn't hurt at all.

Hope that helps
Rx


----------



## LoobyLou75

I had a sweep at 40 weeks and despite being 2-3cm dilated, it didn't work.

2nd sweep I had at 41 weeks and midwife said before she did it I was 4-5cm dilated and I would give birth that night or the next day. After the sweep I went into labour 10 mins after! So not sure if the 2nd sweep worked or not.


----------



## Jadey121

I had a sweep with my first at +7 days i think! Midwife said i was 2cm and i was favourable but the sweep didnt work for me and i had to be induced!


----------



## jessndoug

i was swept with my son at 37+4 because i was already 3cm dialated and my midwife swept me at about 10 in the morning. went to the hospital a few hours later (didnt want to have him at home.but wasent feeling anything) and got there i was 5 and had him at 11:12pm


----------



## Mandy_2009

Hey - I had two sweeps - after the first one my plug came out then after the second one contractions soon followed xx


----------



## Feltzy

I had a sweep with my first at 40+1, I was booked in to be induced the next morning if it didn't work so I was preying it would as I really wanted to start naturally. I was already 2cm and started to get mild contractions straight away which continued through the night. My waters broke at 5.30am, two hours before my appointment to be induced, result!


----------



## MrsP

I had one at 39+4 and they said I was 3 cm and bugger all happened other than an hour of BH's, wish you luck x was induced 4 days later.


----------



## MarieGx

Oh i'm glad i came across this thread. Had my sweep at 40+1 weeks overdue had cramps and spotting after and got irregular contractions but they eased off, also had some brown-ish/slightly bloody discharge too. And today i've had more irregular contractions and a LOT more discharge i can describe it being brownish snotty/jelly like discharge so i'm hoping and praying that my sweep worked.


----------



## bambikate

i had 2 sweeps at 40+1 and 40+5 and went into labour 40+6 Good luck x x


----------



## Catters

Isobelhh said:


> I was told it works in 3/10 cases yesterday by midwife and am due to have one next week.

Three out of ten? Not sure whether to go for it next week or not.. (was offered one next Tuesday, should that be what I'd like to do...) Wonder if it'd help taking some type of pain relief (i.e. Tylenol) to help with the uncomfortableness.. or should I just forget it and figure 'baby will come when it wants to come'... :shrug: probably the latter.. :haha:


----------



## DivaSatanica

Catters said:


> Isobelhh said:
> 
> 
> I was told it works in 3/10 cases yesterday by midwife and am due to have one next week.
> 
> Three out of ten? Not sure whether to go for it next week or not.. (was offered one next Tuesday, should that be what I'd like to do...) Wonder if it'd help taking some type of pain relief (i.e. Tylenol) to help with the uncomfortableness.. or should I just forget it and figure 'baby will come when it wants to come'... :shrug: probably the latter.. :haha:Click to expand...


I'll be having one on Monday. I had one with DS. Was already 2cm dilated and it didn't work.


----------



## MumOfPlenty

I'm due to have one Sunday, I'll be exactly 41 weeks.. Hoping baby comes before then, I've got through 4 babies with no rummaging so far, I want to make it 5 if I can! :lol:


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Ive got a sweep booked for 39 weeks. Im worried that it wont work! best I can do is keep my fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## Pearlz

I had mine done yesterday, 24hrs ago now and nothing yet, just the mild cramps and tightenings I have been having before the sweep :-( Hopefully something starts soon, am exhausted with severe leg cramps.


----------



## minkie

Having one in two hours that my doc thinks will put me into labor as my cervix is so favorable. I will keep u posted!!


----------



## redwine22

Glad to come accross this thread I am booked in for one at 39+6 - hoping baby comes of its own accord before then but would very much like to hear how you all get on with the sweeps


----------



## emmi26

im supposed to be having one on sunday and another on tuesday but am seriously considering not having it. im not at all sure it will work and know for a fact i have a high cervix anyway. i so wanted everything to start on its own but as im in pain from my pelvis now im seriously considering just telling her to give me an induction date to me the chances of success dont look that high sorry not much help but i just dont know what to do either !!


----------



## jstarr

i've heard it increases the chance of going into labour by 30%...saying that though i think i'll refuse mine if i get to it.. the less people that have had their hand in my foof the better :blush:


----------



## k1w1 baby

I had one at 40+3 and 41+2 and both were unsuccessful. Am being induced tomorrow (will be 41+5).


----------



## Catters

k1w1 baby said:


> I had one at 40+3 and 41+2 and both were unsuccessful. Am being induced tomorrow (will be 41+5).

Welp, that did it for me.. I'm not doing it... feck it.. she'll get here when she gets here, even if I am wayy over being ready... :flower:


----------



## amber20

I was around 38 weeks when my doctor did a sweep and not even 48 hours later I went to pick something up and my water broke. Good luck!


----------



## pansylove

amber20 said:


> I was around 38 weeks when my doctor did a sweep and not even 48 hours later I went to pick something up and my water broke. Good luck!

finally! a 38 week successful sweep story! i have mine on monday at 38+1 and everyone is saying it won't work!


----------



## Catters

pansylove said:


> amber20 said:
> 
> 
> I was around 38 weeks when my doctor did a sweep and not even 48 hours later I went to pick something up and my water broke. Good luck!
> 
> finally! a 38 week successful sweep story! i have mine on monday at 38+1 and everyone is saying it won't work!Click to expand...

How are you feeling Pansy??? :hugs: Curious as to if you are feeling anything, etc... Hope all is well and that it wasn't too damn uncomfortable for you.

I was supposed to have my sweep today, which I plan on declining but had a nice little surprise about 30 minutes ago (TMI - huge amount of yellowish/blood tinged snotty glob of discharge.. so I'm hoping its my plug), --hopefully things will start to progress on their own in the next week or so... :flower:


----------



## JC12

my midwife was telling my about it today coz shes booked me in for one this Friday (i will be 41 weeks on Friday) she said its 50 50 if it'll work or not so we'll see O:)


----------



## minkie

Well update on my sweep, went in Friday morning, was hoping it would send me into labor half hour later lime my last but it didn't. We walked around the mall for two hours gave up and went home. At 945 pm I had my first painful contraction it was different from the BH I had been having for months so I knw labor was coming. She was born at 3 13 am!!! I'll post a birth story later today :)


----------



## scicraft

I had one last Wednesday at 39 + 1. I was 5 cm dilated and 70% effaced. I had cramps for a few hours and then nothing. I got back tomorrow and I hope that they'll try it again.


----------



## Tsang

Hi there I'm 40weeks and 6 days and been getting random pains and tightening since last Tuesday (13/3) and my midwife wouldn't give me a sweep till I'm 41 weeks which will be tomorrow I've been lossing my plug for bout 2 weeks now and had a big show 2 days ago I'm booked in tomorrow for a sweep and im just wondering how effective sweeps can be.


----------

